# Up up upgrade.



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

I just pulled the pin on 2 RS180's, and the reference series tweeters to match. As well as an assorted amount of caps, inductors, and resistors. 

8*9.5*49, ported. Two way (obviously) 1,800-2,000 Hz with a notch filter to help take care of that metal cone breakup up top. 2-3 Db BSC.. I'll let you know how it goes and how much better it is than my TB-W5-704 / Dayton Silky setup.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

I just built a pair of NatP's, but it sounds like you're planning to design your own. Have you looked at Roman Bednarek's comparison?
http://www.rjbaudio.com/RS180MTM/rs180-rs28-mtm.html
Frank


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

Yes I'm making my own design, I'll post on and off axis (rough) measurements when they're done (not necessarily finished, just built. I'm anxious) I've got some pics here too.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

My apologies for the off-topic referral; when you said you'd ordered 2 RS180's I saw an MTM. Those are clearly MT towers...


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

fbov said:


> My apologies for the off-topic referral; when you said you'd ordered 2 RS180's I saw an MTM. Those are clearly MT towers...


Oh it's fine - it's my fault. I should have been more clear. I meant two RS180s, AND two RS tweeters. I'm bumbling about with the crossover assembly and having my dad help me with the carpentry aspect. I think the next boxes I build I'm going to buy a good table saw and plunge router to help (a lot).


----------

